# Anyone know about the CMA Church?



## govols (Sep 6, 2005)

No, not the Country Music Association but the Christian Missionary Alliance Church?

Where do they stand doctrinally, etc?


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to one of their Bible colleges and if I remember correctly they were very dispensational not reformed at all.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 6, 2005)

Arminian too?


----------



## turmeric (Sep 6, 2005)

They were started by A B Simpson, I think. It's the Christian & Missionary Alliance, they are a little Pentecostal around the edges.


----------



## Puddleglum (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's a link to their doctrinal statement:

http://www.cmalliance.org/whoweare/doctrine.jsp


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, here is something I'm somewhat framilar with! I have several freinds who attend their church (there is one at the end of my street), in fact one of my freinds dad use to be a pastor at one. I've gone to the church several times and have talked with their pastor. 

I've found the pastor to be mildly calvinistic but I don't know how widespread that is within their denomination as my freinds Dad is most definitly not calvinistic. This church seem to follow dispensationalism along the lines of MacArthur (Calvinism for that matter as well). 

The comment was made that they are a little "Pentacostal around the edges". I assume thats a refrence to the belief in Divine Healing? Although I know this belief exists it seems to have lost prominance. Attending their church like I have, about 10 times probley, I would never had heard of that belief. I have an old book by Simpson where he says; "Divine Healing, being part of the redemprive work of the Lord Jesus Christ, comes to us on the principle of free grace and by simple faith without works." But he doesn't take this as far as some groups do, refusing to use medical services at all, so take it for what it's worth. Thats also why they have the water jug in their symbol; it symbolizes healing.

Some things need to be kept in mind. Simpson was at least attending both baptist and Presybertian churches before he formed the CMA. It also was not his intention to form a new denomination but to create a missionary orginization, but as it grew I understand there was conflict with people both being a part of it and part of a church so over time it became it's own denomination. Probley rtheir best known member would have been A.W. Tozer, if you understand what he believed from his books, you basicly have, in my expirence, the CMA today.

Basicly I could likely take any person from this board and put them in the CMA church I'm framilar with and they would think they were in a baptist church (Not a reformed baptist). They have their good and bad points, I wouldn't join but I have no issues attending it now and again and am thankful for my brothers and sisters in it.

Bryan
SDG

[Edited on 9-7-2005 by Bryan]


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 7, 2005)

I attend a CMA church. I agree with what was said above about Tozer being a good example of CMA doctrine. Tozer's about the most Calvinistic sounding Arminian you'll ever read. 

As for diving healing, I've spoken with my pastor about it and have found their position sound. They believe that God heals and the we should pray for healing-- that's about it. Can't really disagree with that. 

I believe the CMA used to be known more for their Keswick brand of sanctification, but this is not taught at my church, nor do I believe Tozer held to it.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I believe the CMA used to be known more for their Keswick brand of sanctification, but this is not taught at my church, nor do I believe Tozer held to it.



Oops, I meant Keswick, but I'm tired of trying to explain to people what a Keswick is. I'm glad some are moving away from that.


----------

